# Tiablo ACE-G Review (Pics.. Indoor, Outdoor beamshots!).



## csshih (Apr 20, 2009)

Review in progress.. 
The review of the ACE-G, and A10-G will be very similar..as they both have almost exactly the same shape, but different emitters.
They will use the same outdoor beamshots..

The A10-G review can be found here.

Hello Everyone, this will be my 4th review. Wish me luck!

Up for review is a Tiablo ACE-G!
You will be able to preorder the ACE-G from 4sevens, here.

For those of you that haven’t heard of this light.. Here’s a quick summary of light:




CREE MC-E (M rank, WC) LED
Max output 700lumen
53 mm diameter x 50 mm deep reflector provides a greater efficient illumination over longer distances
Type III HA, T7075 Aluminum
Supports battery sizes; 2 x 3.0V CR123A batteries, 2 x 17335 Li-ion or one 18650 Li-ion battery ;two 18650 Li-ion batteries
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
Tailcap Lockout
 Forward clicky
Extension tube supplied :thumbsup:


More information can be found in the threads linked below.

Light provided directly by Tiablo.

*Background:*
The Tiablo ACE-G, released on the 4/2/09 here, is an upgrade of the previous version, released 12/19/08 here.

This flashlight is built to be super uber thrower, with a bit of flood. It is not meant to be EDC’d, it is not meant to be slipped into your pocket as you walk out the door to your date.
This thing is meant to be cradled in your hand as you use it, and blast the lights (pun intended) out of everyone else. Oh, and it tailstands too..

This “G” version is smaller than the original A10, as the brass battery sleeve has been removed (Sorry, I do not have the original version to compare). This light is made for use in universal gun mounts, having a standard 1” barrel. (according to Tiablo, the remote pressure switch will be made available in May).
*
Packaging pics:*






Sleeve covering the actual box, same as the A10-G











* Accessories:*





Includes your standard 1 sheet instruction manual, 3 spare o-rings of varying sizes, extension tube! :twothumbs , GID tailcap, and warranty card. (blank on mine, also.)

*Pics of light:*





Picture of the light next to its extension tube





Clear lettering 









Close up of the link between the extension tube and the light





Decently Heavy OP reflector.. more on this in the first impressions..



































AS you can see, the ACEG pill is much longer compared to the A10G pill..presumably to bring it up to the shorter reflector.




















But weird!! It seems Tiablo forgot to place an O-ring here!! oh well.. there's an extra in the oring pack.






*Size comparison:*












*Beamshots:*

MG RX-1 MC-E is on the left, Tiablo is on the right.














*Outdoor Beamshots:*
~90 Feet from fence.

Tiablo A10-G















Tiablo ACE-G















MG RX-1 MC-E















Nitecore D20
















*Initial impressions:*
Where the heck is the Fabled/cursed MC-E DONUT???!!.. ultimate smooth beam!
Cree donut? where did it go! Have you seen it anywhere? Just imagine..a poor donut .. lying in the middle of nowhere….lost.

anyways. this is a heftier light with that extension tube..I find it harder to activate with one hand, as I tend to grip lights towards the middle.

Alright, with my MG RX-1 returned, I see that the RX-1 is a bit more focused compared to the tiablo.. 
I prefer the tiablo, as you can actually see what's around you  with its extreme floody-ness.

But.. with the extremely low price of the MG RX-1, that may be what budget minded users should opt for.

Edit: In using this light more, I find that it is very useful to unscrew the head.. huge gigantic flood beam for indoor use.... and no reflector losses, either!

The RX-1's head is sadly glued down, so you can't do that 

Conclusion:

I find I carry the ACE-G more than I carry the A10.. the super throwing beam isn't all that useful,though it is very, very fun to play with 
I also love how the head is not glued down combined the tailstanding capabilities... it will flood an entire room with light!
My favorite part about the light would be the most impressive knurling I have seen. ever.
big kudos to tiablo for this!

*Post any requests!!*


*Come on guys! Comments are needed, as I develop my review style.*


----------



## csshih (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*

4/20/09 9:54 PM.. it is now dark.. time for beamshots.

4/20/09 10:52 PM.. after 4 restarts of the computer + some hijackthis'in. .. it finally decides to recognize the USB port again.

4/20/09 11:01 PM.. images added.. ouch.

4/20/09 11:17 PM.. comparison beamshots added.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*

Wow did you buy both?


----------



## csshih (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*

light provided by tiablo to review


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*



csshih said:


> light provided by tiablo to review


 
Oh nice didnt read that...


----------



## KBOy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*

nice Review , waiting more ...

thanks


----------



## lightbug (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Unboxing pics.. more to follow after it gets dark).*

looking forward for the beam shots!


----------



## alohaluau (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Pics.. Outdoor beamshots!).*

I've got the original ACE (now call the classic?), the ACE-G's reflector looks shallower compared to the original.

Would like to have see the beam shots comparison to the classic ACE.

Good work on the pics csshih!

Cheers,
Luau
p.s. Donut is gone because I ate it... lol


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Tiablo ACE-G Review (Pics.. Outdoor beamshots!).*

sorry bud, I don't own an original ACE.

However, Tiablos states that "The circuitry is the same circuit in the classic ACE. However, the reflector has been optimized to remove the "donut" pattern in the hotspot."

oh good.. the donut was put to good use, not lost


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 21, 2009)

The reflector of the ACE-G resembles the M30 reflector in its depth. Makes me wonder how well they throw...........


Do you have any other P7 or MC-E lights to compare the ACE-G to?


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, nope! 
...that will probably change, with any luck..

which ones do you have specifically in mind?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 21, 2009)

csshih said:


> Sorry, nope!
> ...that will probably change, with any luck..
> 
> which ones do you have specifically in mind?



DBS MC-E
RX-1 MC-E
L900 or L950M
M1-X

I know the challenge with any of the quad emitter lights is achieving high throw with a good quality beam(no donut hole or cross). 

It seems that the TK40, ACE-G, M2, 16w, L950m, RX-1 MC-E, M30 and a bunch of others have achieved the good quality beam.....and I'm on a search to find out which one has the best throw. 

Without getting too Star Trekkie on you, I'm looking for the "Best of Both Worlds" if you know what I mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

whoops.. the RX-1 in my review would be the MC-E.. currently, it has more throw than the tiablo.. 

huh.. that's an awfully big list.. we'll see what happens :twothumbs


----------



## lightbug (Apr 21, 2009)

csshih,
Thanks again for the great beam shots.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow very exellent reiview! :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking at the beamshots, I prefer the beam of the RX-1.

I know the quality of the machining isn't as high, but the performance seems very impressive.

This is good news, as I received an RX-1 this morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 21, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Looking at the beamshots, I prefer the beam of the RX-1.
> 
> I know the quality of the machining isn't as high, but the performance seems very impressive.
> 
> This is good news, as I received an RX-1 this morning. :thumbsup:



To clarify...you received the RX-1 MC-E?

And you also have the L950M, correct?

Any other MC-E/P7 lights you can compare for us??:naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 21, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> To clarify...you received the RX-1 MC-E?
> 
> And you also have the L950M, correct?
> 
> Any other MC-E/P7 lights you can compare for us??:naughty:



Can you tell that I have a thing for quad-die lights. 

(I also have the XTAR SSC-P7)

These three are all budget-range lights but they are solidly built and deliver the goods.
I'll also be acquiring the O-light M30 Triton, which is in the more expensive bracket.

As for comparing them, I am afraid I only use ceiling bounce and outdoor visual comparisons.

My photography "skills" suck big time. I have never tried taking beamshots, nor do I have an SLR camera or tripod. 

I'd be happy to give a verbal account though when I've had time to compare the Solarforce L950M with the RX1-MCE.

I am expecting the Solarforce to throw further on account of its much larger reflector.


----------



## DigitalEternal (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Review,

Though Id have to say I perfer the RX-1 mc-e, maybe a little less spill but its brighter spill and it will get better throw, only advantage of the tiablo is the extnetion wich will allow oyu to get better runtime, other then that I think the rx-1 is better, especially for the price.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

How come Tiablo doesnt offer a aspheric lens head for this light
(or the original ACE) but they do have one for the somewhat
lesser A9?

I sent Tiablo a email some months ago asking this question and
suggesting to them that one should be offered, I never got a reply!


----------



## :)> (Apr 21, 2009)

What an impressive amount of light from the Tiablo w/the MC-E! I could actually admire your fine home whereas the others made it look much smaller:thumbsup:

I really like the styling of the Tiablo when it has the extender on it; It does not look right to me without the extender.

Very impressive; the first of this type of light that I am tempted to purchase.

What are the runtime's on high w/2 x 18650 supposed to be?


----------



## DigitalEternal (Apr 21, 2009)

The tiablo light is a good light to be sure but is it worth the extra 110$ or so dollars for an extention tube and a fancy box? Asside from being able to handle 2 18650's it really has no benefits over the rx-1 mc-e

the extra spill can be a pro or a con depending on what you need, you get a bit more spill but its weaker and the throw will be less as a result so its really a matter of personal preference, I would choose the rx-1 personally, even if I had the extra dough to blow on the tiablo.


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> To clarify...you received the RX-1 MC-E?
> 
> And you also have the L950M, correct?
> 
> Any other MC-E/P7 lights you can compare for us??:naughty:



yeah, i fixed the description on my review..

sorry, nope, no L950M!

also, digital eternal,

it is fine for you to voice your your personal opinion, but, keep in mind that quality is usually what you pay for in these higher priced lights..

just look at the surefire lights on the forum.. output isn't everything


----------



## DigitalEternal (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that for the most part the perceived "quality" of the overpriced lights is usualy more of a placebo effect then anything, sure there are some really poorly made cheap lights out htere but as far as a well made light goes it doesnt need to be expensive to be high quality.

Price isnt an indication of quality, metal can only be machined a certain way, the emiters they use are for the most part thesame, the drivers can vary but typically as long as their not using bottom basement parts on them then they are fine, the rx-1 has a very good driver. Infact many expensive lights have really crappy regulation and short runtimes.

Its like the peopel that say everything made by Sony is better, well its not, of times the cheaper brands are actually way better, your just paying for the name.

Just because something comes in a fancy box and costs you twice as much doesnt mean that its any better quality.

Granded I dont own one of these but I do own an rx-1 mce and I see very litle difference as far as quality goes, maybe the tiablo driver has higher quality components but i doubt it.


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

well, each one to their own eh?

I'll guess that the diver is much better on the tiablo, but I agree that this does not warrant the price increase.

The knurling and tailcap design of the light are pretty hard/expensive to manufacture.

There are benefits to both lights, but I agree, I would recommend the RX-1 for budget users.

No need to talk about how expensive the Tiablo is, as we have already established that.

same reason we dont have threads talking about how much surefires are in comparison to chinese made lights..


----------



## Dole (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm really impressed with the throwy beam of the ACE...


----------



## lightforce2 (Apr 21, 2009)

DigitalEternal said:


> I think that for the most part the perceived "quality" of the overpriced lights is usualy more of a placebo effect then anything, sure there are some really poorly made cheap lights out htere but as far as a well made light goes it doesnt need to be expensive to be high quality.
> 
> Price isnt an indication of quality, metal can only be machined a certain way, the emiters they use are for the most part thesame, the drivers can vary but typically as long as their not using bottom basement parts on them then they are fine, the rx-1 has a very good driver. Infact many expensive lights have really crappy regulation and short runtimes.
> 
> ...


 
Quality goes a little deeper than just a fancy box I think.

I was in the very small minority who purchased an early ACE & it had a fault, however in purchasing a Tiablo I was also buying a commitment to their warranty with quality aftersales support & backup, dealer network, availabity of parts, etc.
The issue was fixed throughly, quickly & with good communication from Tiablo, you may not get this from the cheapie's


----------



## alohaluau (Apr 21, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Quality goes a little deeper than just a fancy box I think.
> 
> I was in the very small minority who purchased an early ACE & it had a fault, however in purchasing a Tiablo I was also buying a commitment to their warranty with quality aftersales support & backup, dealer network, availability of parts, etc.
> The issue was fixed throughly, quickly & with good communication from Tiablo, you may not get this from the cheapie's



+1


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Quality goes a little deeper than just a fancy box I think.
> 
> I was in the very small minority who purchased an early ACE & it had a fault, however in purchasing a Tiablo I was also buying a commitment to their warranty with quality aftersales support & backup, dealer network, availabity of parts, etc.
> The issue was fixed throughly, quickly & with good communication from Tiablo, you may not get this from the cheapie's



+2

Thank you for that post. That encompasses all my thoughts completely, and I was unable to get it worded out.


----------



## Edog006 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes I have been searching for comparissons of these MC-E LED's. I am itching to pull the trigger and buy one of these but I need to know which is the most diesel both in ruggedness, power, throw, and clear (no donut) beam I will be checking in, thanks for the reviews keep em coming. I leaning towards the Olight M30, it looks the best deal for now and Olight makes some pretty fantastic lights.


----------



## csshih (Apr 23, 2009)

size comparison shots added!

sorry for the delay!

Sorry Edog006, I don't own a Olight M30.


goatee, sorry, I missed your question.

runtime is supposedly, acdcording to tiablo: 45 minutes with 1x 18650, and 3 hours with 2. that would be with 3000mah cells.

I only own 1 AW 18650, age and capacity unknown.. anyone care to help me out? I will be able to do runtime tests if I had batteries.


----------



## Edog006 (Apr 24, 2009)

I use Ultrafire 18650s button top protected 3000 mah, they are about $10 each, but are fabulous batteries.


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the threading & diameter of the barrel/emitter the same as my Tiablo ACE (garden variety)? In other words, would I be able to retrofit my ACE to being an ACE-G with the addition of just the the reflector and emitter while using my existing battery tube and switch? I'm finding that I'm getting extremely poor run times without using the extension tube (thus 2 18650's or 4 123A's. I would like to not have to carry a foot long light around if possible!


----------



## csshih (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Jerry,

I do not have the original Tiablo ACE,

*but... *I would imagine that the ACE and ACE-G are not compatible.

The ACE-G is a supposed to be a bit thinner than the original!


----------



## Jerry B (May 1, 2009)

What I'm trying to determine is, since the ACE-G has a working range of 2.7V to 18V, can I finally get a usable run time from one 18650 cell? I cannot get but about 15 minutes at best with even a 3000mAh 18650 from my standard ACE. Assumedly, since this light can use down to 2.7 V it would run longer? Is the output diminished though?


----------



## csshih (May 1, 2009)

I've had the light run for more than 15 minutes.. with not easily noticed change in output.


----------



## DM51 (May 1, 2009)

Oooops! I meant to move this to the Reviews section earlier, when I moved your A10-G one. Moving it now!


----------



## octaf (May 1, 2009)

Hello, csshih !

very nice review. Thanks!

You posted 4 outdoor beam shot pic's of Ace-G together upon 4 different shutter time. Which one of the four is the closest one to real human vision?


----------



## csshih (May 1, 2009)

closest to real human vision, huh?

I'd say it's somewhere between the 1 second, and 1/2 second.

also depends on when I last shined the ace-g at my face. .. pretty much looks like 1/8S shortly after that... ouch.


----------



## octaf (May 2, 2009)

csshih said:


> I'd say it's somewhere between the 1 second, and 1/2 second.


 
That helps ! :thumbsup:





csshih said:


> also depends on when I last shined the ace-g at my face. .. pretty much looks like 1/8S shortly after that... ouch.


 
 :wave:


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 3, 2009)

Can you confirm the overheating problem when running this on 4 CR123 batteries?


----------



## csshih (May 3, 2009)

hey splunk,

please describe the heating problem.

how long would I have to run it?


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 3, 2009)

hi, please look here for a detailed description of what i was refering to


----------



## csshih (May 3, 2009)

Hey splunk,
thank you for the link.

l just tried running 4CR123As in the ACE-G for 5 minutes... no abnormal warming....

l do not have new, matched cells, so l did not dare run it longer..(2xsurefire,2xstreamlight cells) cells were cool when taken out.


----------



## Splunk_Au (May 4, 2009)

That's amazing!

How did u manage to keep the cells cool after running for 5 minutes?

Mine even gets warm when running on a single 18650 for 5 minutes. Wierd.


----------



## csshih (May 5, 2009)

hey splunk.. it it the cells that are getting hot?

of course, there is some slight warmth from the leds.. it builds up over time... i've run 2x18650 for 1/2 hour , and the entire light got warm.

I do not detect any abnormal heating up while running 4x123as...
weird.


----------



## Jerry B (May 8, 2009)

Jerry B said:


> Is the threading & diameter of the barrel/emitter the same as my Tiablo ACE (garden variety)? In other words, would I be able to retrofit my ACE to being an ACE-G with the addition of just the the reflector and emitter while using my existing battery tube and switch? I'm finding that I'm getting extremely poor run times without using the extension tube (thus 2 18650's or 4 123A's. I would like to not have to carry a foot long light around if possible!


'Quoting myself here, but I really need to know, if possible, if I can screw the ACE-G emitter/reflector assembly directly on my ACE barrel before I order these parts from Tiablo. I don't want to if there not going to work on my light (ACE). Does anyone out there know what's the story here for certain?


----------



## csshih (May 14, 2009)

hm, tiablo didn't respond to my question.

but, compare the pics of the assemblies.. I highly doubt that you would be able to just swap out parts...

the battery tube is thinner now.


----------



## bilatos (May 15, 2009)

Friends, I want an opinion of you, will be the Ace-G for the loss of many Ealgetac M2c4 and Jetbeam M1X? I'm almost buying one, but before buying, I would like to see some comment, thanks.​


----------



## bkumanski (May 19, 2009)

Any way to do that fence shot next to an Olight M30? Just curious how much difference there is in throw vs spill.


----------



## csshih (May 19, 2009)

Hey all.. I will have a comparison thread that has a Solarforce L950M, Tiablo AGE-G, MG RX-1, Eagletac M2XC4 soon... waiting for the eagletac and solarforce.

I do not have the olight nor the jetbeam, sorry.


----------



## Jerry B (May 23, 2009)

csshih said:


> Hey splunk,
> thank you for the link.
> 
> l just tried running 4CR123As in the ACE-G for 5 minutes... no abnormal warming....
> ...


I just got an ACE-G yesterday and tried this. I used 4 SureFire 123A's and the light became too hot to handle after about 45 minutes on continuous runtime. I do have to hand it to the ACE-G though, on its runtime using a single 18650 cell. I got over 2 hours with an Ultrafire 3000 mAh cell. Believe it or not, the output was still fairly decent! Apparently the output on the G isn't regulated very well though, as its output gets weaker and weaker rather than going into "flicker mode" like the standard ACE?


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

selfbuilt's reviews provides you with runtimes.. you can find it here.


----------



## csshih (May 31, 2009)

tiablo got back to me... turns out the parts are compatible..



> You can put ACEG reflector and LED module to ACE, then would become one ACEG with copper tube inside.


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 8, 2009)

csshih said:


> tiablo got back to me... turns out the parts are compatible..


 
Absolutely WRONG! The battery tube diameters are completely different. I have both units in hand and they are not compatable whatsoever!


----------



## csshih (Jun 8, 2009)

I apologize if that caused a problem. I did not verify that statement quoted... I don't have the ace. 

Strange, I saw a retailer on the mp selling acegs with the ace body.... Confused now.


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 8, 2010)

Tis is my first post here 
Can someone plss tell me wat is the accurate run time for Tiablo ACE-G with 2x18650 2600mah , i plan to get one but because of the one way output mode make me reconsider again .
Thanks


----------

